# Hallo Nesk, habe Problem mit Schriftart



## DJ Dicker (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo nesk ich wolte mir die schriftart Vergrössern lassen und auf mein Plexiglad drauf kleben weist du wo ich diese schriftart bekomme von Technics


Hier mal der Link zum sehen was ich meine

http://www.produkte.panasonic.de/pr...210M5GE@Plattenspieler@&altMod=N&upper=&prop=

Danke dir im Voraus und wenn du die schriftart irgendwo findest wie kann ich die so anpassen das ich sie auf cd Brenne und der mann kann sie mir als klebefolie ausdrucken oder cuttern das sie 1,80m lang ist und 30cm hoch ist


----------



## ink (28. Februar 2008)

Moin 

Wenn du nur das Logo möchtest nimm diesen Link
http://www.brandsoftheworld.com/search/41955749/3337.html
Da kannste das Logo runterladen, kurz den weißen Hintergrund entfernen (vergrößern wenn du willst)
und deinem Drucker geben.

Peez


----------



## DJ Dicker (28. Februar 2008)

Ja wird das nicht Pixelig wenn ich das Vergössere

Und noch was wo bekomme ich so ein Bild das was die Anbieten wie kann man so was erstellen lassen hier mal der Link

http://cgi.ebay.de/Technics-Werbesc...ryZ19707QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ink (28. Februar 2008)

Das Logo ist eine Vektorgrafik, heißt: Es arbeitet mit Flächen, anstatt von Pixeln.
Du kannst das Logo eigentlich auch direkt an den Drucker weiter geben, der kann es dann
selber passend skalieren 

Du kannst sowas durch Dingbats am Besten erledigen.
Das sind Schriftarten die Symbole anstatt von Buchstaben darstellen.
Genauso verwendbar wie Vektorlogos.
Du kannst die Schriftart einfach mal installieren und schauen welcher Buchstabe es ist.
Dann gibst du Schriftart und Logo dem Drucker (mit Angabe des Buchstaben welcher der Turnable/Plattenspieler ist).
Ich denke das er so nett ist und alles weitere für dich regelt.
Ansonsten musst du einmal Inkscape runterladen (wenn du Illustrator nicht hast)
um mit den Vektorgrafiken arbeiten zu können.

Hier mal der Link zum Plattenspieler Font
http://www.dafont.com/deejay-supreme.font


edit: Achja, lass es dir aus schwarzer Klebefolie plotten.
In Sachen Haltbarkeit/Aussehen/Preis ist das am Besten.


----------



## DJ Dicker (28. Februar 2008)

Und was sind das jetzt für Logos wie kann ich die runterladen oder was muss ich jetzt machen und wie erstelle ich bei Photoshop die Grösse ein ich habe das logo erstellt und wie bekomme ich das grösser


Nein ich möchte das nicht Plotten ich möchte mir das auf meine Scheibe kleben wie erstelle ich das aber und der Plattenspieler ist super blos wie bekomme ich da jetzt dann Technics Namen rein wie der bei ebay hat


----------



## ink (28. Februar 2008)

Die Logos installierst du normal über die Schriftarten.
Wenn du kein Vektorprogramm hast, sag mir kurz wie gross du alles brauchst
und ich machs kurz für dich.
Ist ein wenig müßig alles von Grund auf zu erklären und es  ist schon spät


----------



## DJ Dicker (28. Februar 2008)

Also die Schrift 1,80m lang und 30cm Hoch und ich erstelle mir dann einen Namen Danke dir aber noch

Du wenn ich jetzt bei Photoshop J Drücke um das Sympol zu bekommen geht es nicht warum nicht


----------



## ink (28. Februar 2008)

Möchtest du in der Schriftart einen Namen erstellen?


----------



## DJ Dicker (28. Februar 2008)

Ja ich möchte bei der Schrift meinen Namen rein schreiben das Logo mit J da Steht House und unten DEEJAY aber da möchte ich weck machen


----------



## ink (28. Februar 2008)

Mit der Schriftart kannst du nur die Symbole wählen.
Buchstaben gibs da nicht.
Ich schau nochmal ob ich da was finde


----------



## DJ Dicker (28. Februar 2008)

OK du bist sehr gut danke dir auch dafür


Du das Logo bei Ebay wo gelasert ist sind das so symbole oder sind das andere und ist das selbst gemacht wo da Technics auf der Schalplatte steht


----------



## ink (28. Februar 2008)

Ich denke mal das es selber gemacht wurde.
Aber bei der Schriftart die ich dir genannt hab ist so ein ähnlicher Plattenspieler dabei.


----------



## DJ Dicker (28. Februar 2008)

Ja den Habe ich schon aber wie bekomme ich die schrift so gebogen wie auf dem bei Ebay

So habe jetzt den Plattenspieler und habe die schrift von Technics Freigestellt aber ich kann die Technics Schrift in eine andere Fabe ändern ich brauche sie ja in weiss und nicht in schwartz oder ich möchte sie ja auf den Plattenteller drauf setzen wie ändere ich die schrift von Schwartz auf weiss


----------



## ink (28. Februar 2008)

Das kannst du dirket machen wenn du den Text eingeben hast.
Oben in der Leiste ist ein T mit einem Schwung darunter.
Da nimmst du dann Bogen und wählst deine Krümmung.


----------



## DJ Dicker (28. Februar 2008)

OK Habe ich gefunden gut und was muss ich beachten das ich das alles auf 1,80 meter und 30cm Hoch habe das ich dann so gross bekomme


----------



## ink (28. Februar 2008)

Die Farbe stellst du ein, indem du mit gedrückter STRG Taste und Mausklick auf das Symbol im Ebeneneditor klickst, dann Bearbeiten und Fläche füllen.
Oder du wählst schwarz als Vordergrund-Farbe dann auf Auswahl und Farbbereich, danach wieder Fläche füllen


----------



## DJ Dicker (28. Februar 2008)

Und wie stelle ich gleich die gösse ein auf mein maß

_________________________________________________________

Ich muss nur noch wissen was ich beachten muss das ich auf meine Grösse komme


----------



## ink (28. Februar 2008)

Damit es geplottet werden kann, muss es als Vektorpfad vorliegen.
Mit PS geht das relativ schlecht.
Wenn du mir n Bild zukommen lässt wie du dir das vorstellst kann ich da was für dich machen.


----------



## DJ Dicker (28. Februar 2008)

OK ich erstelle es wie ich möchte und du kannst es dann gösse machen das es auf 1,80meter und 60cm kommt ok ich schicke es dir dann im Photoshop zu Danke dir aber noch für deine sehr schnelle hilfe ich sage dan mal Gute nacht bist du noch lange hier


----------



## ink (28. Februar 2008)

Alles klar, gerne.
Ich werd schlafen gehen, muss gleich schon wieder aufstehen


----------



## DJ Dicker (28. Februar 2008)

OK danke noch und gute Nacht


----------



## lexz (28. Februar 2008)

Hab nur zwei Fragen:

Wieso keine PM?
Wieso nicht im Chat?


----------



## DJ Dicker (6. März 2008)

Hallo nesk ich habe eine frage wenn ich die logos wo ich erstellt habe plotter lasse geht das mit einem plotter wenn ja kann ich dann das auf eine plexiglas platte drauf kleben und dann mit einer sandstrahlpistole sandstrahlen bitte um deine Hilfe 

Danke dir im Voraus


----------



## Alexander Groß (6. März 2008)

Wenn du nur an nesk Fragen hast dann schicke ihm eine PM oder Mail. Hier macht das ganze keinen Sinn wenn du nicht alle ansprichst. 


Alex


----------

